# Templates on Bridgeport



## LJP (Nov 5, 2013)

I used my Bridgeport this morning to make templates for hinges. These templates would not have been easy to make, or as accurate, if I used only woodworking machines. This is the first time I ever set up and used a boring head. Since I was cutting plywood, I used a new 3/8" router bit with a 1/2" shank in the boring head. This hinge requires 2 different size "pockets", similar to SOSS hinges but adjustable. The reason I used a boring head was the diameter needed to be .920", and I obviously had nothing that would make that size hole. I am sure many woodworkers would have settled for 15/16" but that was too sloppy for me. (Way to picky). Having the ability to dial in the boring head and using the DRO to set stops for the length of the slot, makes me wonder why machinist tools and procedures are not more prevelent in woodworking shops. It is not for lack of desire for accuracy, it is the difficult time achieving it with the available tooling. The templates came out perfect! Larry


----------



## xalky (Nov 5, 2013)

That's a beautiful thing. It's not every wood worker that has a bridgeport at his immediate disposal. We use what we have at our disposal, we'd be fools not to. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 6, 2013)

Good job and heck yeah nothing wrong at all with precision woodworking.


----------



## jmhoying (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks like an excellent job for a Bridgeport!  When I bought my mill, I spent a day cleaning sawdust out of it.  The previous owner used it for some sort of long term job for Crown lift trucks.  Lots of identical wooden parts.
I'm a cabinetmaker and am just getting started in a metalworking hobby.  I can see lots of opportunity for projects like the one you did.  I also work with solid surface countertops and am trying to come up with a project on the mill for all the scraps I have.

Jack


----------



## LJP (Nov 6, 2013)

Jack, funny you should mention solid surface. I was thinking of using a piece of corian to make these templates out of. 
I have used corian to make accurate bushings for use on an old Stanley pin router, to get very precise offsets when doing inlay work. That way I can make one template, and make all my cuts by just changing the bushing. 
All the router work in the piece in the picture was done on the pin router. It could easily be done on the Brideport!
Larry


----------

